# Passport details change. Is form 929 sufficient?



## hitesh (Nov 17, 2012)

Guys!!

Need your help again!!

I had submitted my visa application last month and CO has been allocated to my case. However, when I applied for PCC, I was told that my wife's name should be endorsed on my passport to get PCC. Then I applied for re-issue of passport (under Tatkal) and now I have my new passport with me. 
How should I inform this to CO? Is form 929 sufficient for this?

I have another query. Under section D 'Part D – New passport details'. What should I answer for point 18 '18 Details of other passport(s) held by the applicant/visa holder'. Do I need to enter old passport details here?

Thanks!!


----------



## hitesh (Nov 17, 2012)

hitesh said:


> Guys!!
> 
> Need your help again!!
> 
> ...


Guys, Still waiting for the reply.. please help!!


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi

1: Form 929 is the right form. 

2: For Point 18: Details of other passport(s) held by the applicant/visa holder'. Do I need to enter old passport details here?

You can call your CO and confirm this but I think you need to enter old passport detail. 

Good Luck!!

Girl Aussie


----------



## hitesh (Nov 17, 2012)

girlaussie said:


> Hi
> 
> 1: Form 929 is the right form.
> 
> ...


Thanks dear!! much appreciated!!


----------



## miteshm82 (Aug 20, 2013)

hitesh said:


> Thanks dear!! much appreciated!!


Hi Hitesh,

What did you write in the "At which office was the application lodged"?

I am in same situation of passport details change to endorse my wife's name for PCC.


----------

